# Sand/Background Question



## Regan (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in the process of building a new viv for my future first pair of PDFs and converting my current reptile enclosures into vivariums, too.

While at Lowes getting slate for one of my tanks, I got to looking at the decorative tiles and thought about using them for another tank I need to change over (my leopard gecko).

I've always liked have a theme in his tank (currently a zen garden with a fake bonsai tree as a shelter). What I'd like to do with the tiles is have a "Temple overtaken by Jungle" look where the tiles are broken and eroding away with plants and vines crawling over them.

*My question is if sand could work in place of coco bedding in the great stuff foam/silicone background process? *

The plan is to layer silicone on the back for the foam to adhere to. Then laying down a layer of GS and letting is sit a few minutes. Then dropping the tiles in place, so the GS acts as mortar. Then after it's cured I'd use the silicone and cover with different colored sand in some places and coco bedding in others to imitate vines or roots.

If I get a sketch done I'll post it to show more what I'm hoping to do.

Anyone work with sand?

Thanks!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

i have, it works okay, but it is basically like sandpaper(well duh) when it is cured and such. I prefer to use tile grout, but it is harder to work with. it is also A lot heavier than great stuff and sand.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You can use what ever inert material you'd like to cover GS, coco and peat just happen to be the common ones. So yes, sand is an option, though I'd test it before you use it. I have a feeling you won't like the way it looks because it won't cover the silicone enough - this is just a hunch though.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Coarse sand or sand with different texture works ok. 
Fine sand, esp. fine silica sand, does not look very good. In a single layer, which is all that sticks after all, it isn't opaque. 

Make sure you try a test run before you commit to it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Using sand with the flevapol method works well, as long as it is allowed to fully cure (sitting for several weeks before plants and such). Otherwise, it tends to fall apart over time when it gets wet.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I've done the sand with GS method for a friends gecko tank. It didn't turn out that well. You could see the silicone right through the sand and it took more silicone than the coco/peat way.


----------



## Regan (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I may switch to some small gravel and maybe sand in between. It was going to be an accent, not covering huge sections of the background. I can see how sand wouldn't have the coverage.

Thanks, and if anyone has other success/failures please let me know 

Regan


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i used sand on silicone but it was fine sand and didnt look very good you can see the silicone , if i was to do it over i would use course sand . the one thing i did that helped was i used the right color silicone for the sand. good luck


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Use Dap almond/tan colored silicone. Its the same color as sand so you cant tell when it wears through at all.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you were going to use fake plants, and the background was not going to be exposed to constant/regular moisture, make the background out of spray foam, rough it up with sandpaper, and paint tile grout on it. You'll need 3-4 layers at least, with ~48 hour dry time in between each layer. Also, you can buy some styrofoam insulation and cut it, so it'll have that angular 'rocky' look. gorilla glue works really well to attach the pieces together.


----------



## Christopher Cunningham (Dec 9, 2014)

zBrinks said:


> If you were going to use fake plants, and the background was not going to be exposed to constant/regular moisture, make the background out of spray foam, rough it up with sandpaper, and paint tile grout on it. You'll need 3-4 layers at least, with ~48 hour dry time in between each layer. Also, you can buy some styrofoam insulation and cut it, so it'll have that angular 'rocky' look. gorilla glue works really well to attach the pieces together.


This is all really useful information as it pertains to a project I am currently puzzling out LOL. Please allow me to give you a description of what I am looking to accomplish and if you don't mind I have a few questions.

I'm in the process of deciding what to use on a background I just completed in a 36 x 18 x 24. I'm wanting to change it up as well for my PDFs and am considering drylok. Another thought is to use cocoa fiber as per the norm but use some sort of sand or gravel on top of the ledges that we have carved in and for the cave

I guess my first question is why fake plants if using grout?
Second question… Is there a certain type of grout that is recommended?
Final question… What I be better served on this project using drylok?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

So... This thread hasn't been active for 8 years. 

8 years.

zBrinks hasn't posted anywhere on this forum for 2 years.

Here is the best use of Great Stuff and Drylok that I've ever seen: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/103369-redeyetroyfrogs-frog-thread-2.html


----------

